# Canon has announced its Astrophotography aimed EOS Ra



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 7, 2019)

This is Canon's first mirror-less camera aimed at Astrophotography and Mike Tomkins summarizes some of the history of such digital cameras by Canon and Nikon, pointing out that this is the first such Full Frame body that Canon has produced.  Aside from a special IR filter which allows more light transmission, its firmware supports a new 30x magnification focussing mode.  It will be available  mid-December 2019 for $2,500 US (body-only).

"Full-frame astrophotography fun: Canon EOS Ra tweaks the EOS R to better capture the heavens"

by Mike Tomkins, published by Imaging Resource, Nov 6, 2019

"Full-frame astrophotography fun: Canon EOS Ra tweaks the EOS R to better capture the heavens"


----------



## Derrel (Nov 7, 2019)

Sounds good !


----------



## Michael Smith 12 (Nov 13, 2019)

Wow, this is why I love this company. They come up with great stuff. Ok, I can't wait to get my hands on this one and try it out. Astrophotography is one of the most beautiful and humbling forms of photography. I haven't dabbled much into it, but if this one is good enough, then why not?


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 13, 2019)

I should add a word of caution that this camera would probably not be well suited for more typical photography because the red sensitivity is probably not well matched for either "sRGB" or "AdobeRGB".  One would have to make a custom profile, or have a special compensating filter in front of your lenses.  Also, the very deep red that is relevant here is not into the "near infrared" spectrum, though "near infrared" might be stronger in this camera than in a regular camera (near infrared IS within the scope of most cameras, but it is at a low level).  Someone doing real scientific work on a regular basis would be very happy to get one of these cameras.  I can see them being sold to university science and astronomy departments.  Renting one of these, however, could be an interesting and affordable experience for the more general public.

One other market is "artsy people" like me who just "try things and see what happens".  Again, it would be unlikely that I would buy one, but if I had the chance to rent one, it would be interesting.


----------



## vin88 (Nov 17, 2019)

will this new one take the same adapters?   renting is a good idea !


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 28, 2019)

vin88 said:


> will this new one take the same adapters?   renting is a good idea !



According to the article, the only physical difference from the "EOS R" is the filter stack on the sensor.  So any attachments that fits the regular "R" will work with the "Ra".


----------



## vin88 (Nov 29, 2019)

VidThreeNorth said:


> vin88 said:
> 
> 
> > will this new one take the same adapters?   renting is a good idea !
> ...


     thanks,  good show


----------



## VidThreeNorth (May 18, 2021)

I do not really keep track of astral-photography but occasionally I run across something.  In this case, it was interesting to see the Canon "Ra" in use.  It seems even better than I expected:

"Canon EOS Ra - Everything I’ve Learned",
Posted May 17, 2021 by "Nebula Photos" [Length 28:50]
"



"


----------

